# CDX for Havoc!!



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Nope not pretty, I asked the judges at both trials on Saturday to excuse us for barking and over the top drivey behavior, but we pulled it out yesterday for a solid Q for the title. 

My goal for the next 6 months is to proof the stuffing out of Utility and work harder to make Havoc think and channel his drive. He is awesome dog and he should be doing something that can make better use of his talent than AKC obedience. So we are going to start trialing in agility here soon too.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats Kathy and Havoc!!!! Well done!!!


----------



## MikeyMerciless (Jan 15, 2011)

Congratulations :]


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

WoooHoooo!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Contrats, job well done..

Its really hard to work a high drive barking dog in AKC Obedience. Most judges just dont get it. I have a friend that is showing her GSD in obedience and she barks the whole time. She earned her UD last year.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

:congratulations:


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

Wahoo! Huge Congrats!


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

:toasting: Great news!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats you two!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Great job!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats! I, too, have decided that the AKC OB stuff is generally geared towards people with a little bit more of "blah" dogs. 

Not that barking is OK either way!


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!!! :groovy: Way to go Kathy and Havoc!!! 
I've been watching for this brag! Am so happy for you! :happyboogie:

I remember a few years ago at the I.F. show, Gavin did a zippy recall, sat in front and let out a gigantic RAWRF! Then he looked up like "Aren't you proud of me?" It was hilarious! If they're happy in the ring, I don't mind the occasional bark. 

Major congrats! Welcome to the wonderful world of Utility!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Congratulations! That is awesome. I can't wait to see where you go with him


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Way to go!!! See you at the National.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations, great job! :happyboogie: I bet he does great in agility!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Wooooohooooo!!!

So excited for both of you!!!

GO HAVOC GO!!! (You too Kathy!)


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Andaka said:


> Way to go!!! See you at the National.


We are planning on going this year. I think Kayos will be in Veterans and I may show in brace for fun. Don't think we will be ready for Utility, maybe Grad Open if they offer it.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Yippeee!!! Congratulations!!!! 

The AKC judges often cannot deal with points vs dogs in drive LOL LOL

Lee


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats to you both!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations on the CDX.


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

That's fantastic news. Congratulations Kathy & Havoc!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A BIG :congratulations: Kathy!!!!
Havoc sure sounds a lot like Deejay, Shannon told me at the last trials we were in that she knew when we were in the ring.
As she could hear Deejay from across the hall at the ring that she was stewarding at.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Does sound like Havoc! I don't know about the CKC but the AKC is not real fond of that. It costs a minimum of 10 points a trial. Havoc would have been in the running for High in Trial numerous times if not for the barking. 

It frustrates me and it is my goal to at least tone it down before we start competing in Utility.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

We only get hit 3 or 4 points in a trial, so no real big deal.
(1/2 point Penalty per EXERCISE I was told was the max by the rules).

But we have had a few "A" hole stewards!!
Make comments about the dog has to be on the leash when exiting the ring.
I like to reward him with tugging on the leash as we are leaving.


----------

